# E2 Language.com for PTE



## AtifMalik (May 18, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience of preparing with E2 Language for PTE A. If yes, would you please share your experience of it. I am highly frustrated with repetitive attempts of IELTS and missing with 0.5 each time. My Target is superior English. As there is no PTE center in Pakistan, I will have to travel Dubai. Therefore, I want to make it the successful attempt as it not only involves exam fee, but also traveling expenses. Your comments are much appreciated.


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

AtifMalik said:


> Does anyone have any experience of preparing with E2 Language for PTE A. If yes, would you please share your experience of it. I am highly frustrated with repetitive attempts of IELTS and missing with 0.5 each time. My Target is superior English. As there is no PTE center in Pakistan, I will have to travel Dubai. Therefore, I want to make it the successful attempt as it not only involves exam fee, but also traveling expenses. Your comments are much appreciated.


Atif,
I am also planning to take E2Language for PTE preparation. Their Youtube videos are very much useful. Gaining confidence by watching it. So have you joined the online tutorial? Share your inputs.


----------



## Ajit201 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey guys,

I took a pte course with E2 and it was awesome. The teachers spend a lot of time with you and they help you make you own methods for each part of pte. They helped me get 79 for my PR aplication in australia after I had took PTE 5 times before and failed (below 60). I would recommend!


----------



## saurabhdu (Mar 17, 2016)

*Query*



Ajit201 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I took a pte course with E2 and it was awesome. The teachers spend a lot of time with you and they help you make you own methods for each part of pte. They helped me get 79 for my PR aplication in australia after I had took PTE 5 times before and failed (below 60). I would recommend!



Hi Ajit,

Did you take an online training with E2Language? If yes, which plan did you opt for? Also, could you share your earlier scores and the present ones?


Thanks,
Saurabh


----------



## Ajit201 (Jan 24, 2017)

saurabhdu said:


> Hi Ajit,
> 
> Did you take an online training with E2Language? If yes, which plan did you opt for? Also, could you share your earlier scores and the present ones?
> 
> ...



Hi, yes I took the online PTE training (259$). 

My very first scores were:

S: 53
W: 64
R: 45
L: 56

Then the time before I took PTE with e2

S: 59
W:61
R: 50
L: 60

After training (2 months, 3 tutorials with Colin and Jay):

S: 78
W: 83
R: 75
L: 81

Best thing for me was tutorials + feedbacks for speaking. Good luck to all!


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

hi, i took e2 language and they really helped me out in getting 8 each, its your own hard work plus their practicing material. all the best i will definitely recommend.


----------



## saurabhdu (Mar 17, 2016)

As per the feedback received from different PTE trainers, there are two opinions on the speaking section:

1. Let the time-bar complete and then click next (else there will be marks deducted)
2. Click next as soon as you are running out of words
3. Is sentence repetition allowed? Some say yes, some say no.

I am pretty much confused by these contradicting statements. Kindly Suggest...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

saurabhdu said:


> As per the feedback received from different PTE trainers, there are two opinions on the speaking section:
> 
> 1. Let the time-bar complete and then click next (else there will be marks deducted)
> 2. Click next as soon as you are running out of words
> ...



1. Officially you are to do this. Not sure if you will lose mark though. I just follow the instructions before the test and it says to do this.

2. No idea if it is fine, I only follow official instructions of 1. Plus it is advised to go 35-38 s for Describe Image and other sections. Clicking early will still be the same thing as computer will record your response having less time and may lose marks.

3. Repetitions will cause you lose mark(s) if you do it often as per Pearson official guidelines. Once or twice maybe fine though try not to. I just avoid it altogether.


----------



## saurabhdu (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply.

However, if suppose I finish by 35seconds, shall I wait for the the mic to turn off or click next??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

saurabhdu said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> However, if suppose I finish by 35seconds, shall I wait for the the mic to turn off or click next??


Wait for it it turn off whenever you finish, doesn't matter 35 or 3 s.


----------



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

AtifMalik said:


> Does anyone have any experience of preparing with E2 Language for PTE A. If yes, would you please share your experience of it. I am highly frustrated with repetitive attempts of IELTS and missing with 0.5 each time. My Target is superior English. As there is no PTE center in Pakistan, I will have to travel Dubai. Therefore, I want to make it the successful attempt as it not only involves exam fee, but also traveling expenses. Your comments are much appreciated.


Its the best go ahead with it , I scored very good in pte just by watching there tips and tricks videos, check my score in signature


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

Anyone tried one month subscription ? Could you pls give feedback ?


----------



## sathish4sree (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi All,

Please share your tips and tricks (you followed) to get a good score in PTE A

Sathish


----------

